# BYB Nightmare



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I think I would follow my instincts, if they're telling you this mom and pup could possibly be in danger, go get them. 

If you feel they are safe but are still concerned, keep going back to check on them. Maybe the owner will be willing to release both the pups and mom to you eventually. No way for a momma dog to live chained up and without Vet care.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Hmmmm. Why don't you take them and put them in a rescue.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

She does not look like she just had puppies! You may want to find out how much it would cost to spay her for the guy through a local organization.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Nothing upsets me more than seeing an animal chained like that. Poor girl. No life at all.


----------

